# Subs wanted , Hartrod County



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

Looking for experianced dependable sub contractors.. We need a few trucks and a skid steer....give a call 860-250-3343


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

What area of Hartford county?


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a S175 with a 9 foot V-plow looking to sub somewhere relatively close


----------

